# Shipping charges on EO/FO's can be ridiculous!  Is this unique to my suppliers?



## RogueRose (Aug 28, 2015)

I wanted to order a total of 16 oz of EO's (4/4/8 oz) and it was going to be shipped ground.  The total was almost 33% of the cost of the EO's - $20.96!  I thought this was maybe unique to the supplier but I ordered from 2 other vendors and one billed me $6 for faster ground (it was 16 oz as well) and another vendor that was a little pricey at ~$16 for 16oz & 3 4oz packs of color powder.  

The thing is that I know these can be shipped USPS priority for a lot less and even express/overnight may be less than the $20 above.  

I'm not naming names publicly because I don't want to speak ill of them (PM me for private discussion).

Do any fellow members find some outrageous shipping charges with these supplies?


----------



## navigator9 (Aug 28, 2015)

Sadly, this is not unusual. I'm on the east coast, and there are several suppliers that I'd love to use, but don't because I just can't justify their shipping charges. I've tried to stick with suppliers closer to me, which isn't easy, and those that offer "free shipping" when you buy a certain amount, and always wait until I can put together an order for that amount. You might also look for suppliers that charge a flat rate for shipping, like Soapalooza, and try to order as much as you can at once. The biggest surprise I had as a new soapmaker, was discovering that olive oil from Costco was the only ingredient that I could source locally. There are a few other oils that I do find locally, but not in bulk, and that makes their cost prohibitive. I think shipping charges are a huge part of soapmaking expenses for most soapers. :cry:


----------



## shunt2011 (Aug 28, 2015)

I agree with navigator.   I've ordered from soapalooza, symphony scents they have flat rate shipping for your order.   WSP (free or flat rate for small orders) and Nature's Garden if fair with their shipping to me anyway. I'm fortunate, I can get my CO and Castor locally in bulk at a good price and don't have to pay shipping.  I too get my OO from Costco.   If someplace has really high shipping I tend to wait until I need to place a large order as I find it makes the shipping a better deal.


----------



## gigisiguenza (Aug 28, 2015)

I've been trying to not order online for that very reason. I've seen sale posts and checked the supplier out, happy to take advantage of the sale, only to toss the whole order because any savings I might have enjoyed are negated by the exorbitant shipping. I've not yet found a local supplier for bulk oils, but I'm on the hunt for a restaurant supply locally, because I'm sure I'll find one here in Houston, and that's got to be cheaper than paying outrageous shipping.


----------



## Obsidian (Aug 28, 2015)

Also keep in mind that EO/FO can not ship ground USPS due to the flash point. This is why I also order more then just FO's regardless of where I'm ordering from. Might as well make the shipping worth while.


----------



## Susie (Aug 28, 2015)

If you find someone who will sell to you in Houston, please let us know?  I am just a couple of hours from there, and that would save me a bundle.


----------



## gigisiguenza (Aug 28, 2015)

I will Susie


----------



## galaxyMLP (Aug 28, 2015)

Mikes fragrances does $7 flat rate on all FO orders. I don't know if it applies to EO's too but, his shipping is very fast and the flat rate is nice.


----------



## dixiedragon (Aug 28, 2015)

It depends on a lot of factors. For example, I think BB's shipping is pretty high - but they also use that liquid foam packaging material that hardens and conforms to your items, so that's packed VERY securely. I usually keep a wish list and buy around $100 at a time so shipping doesn't hurt as much.


----------



## cmzaha (Aug 28, 2015)

Soapsupplies.net has $7.95 flat rate shipping, but the only supplies other than fo's she carries are a few colorants. Soapalooza is $9.95 flat rate which is okay if ordering more than 1 bottle. WSP adds shipping onto each item so it can be quite expensive on large orders. I just quite purchasing from Backwoods they wanted $15.95 to ship 1lb of a $17.99 bottle of fo and the shipping cost went up when I added on another pound


----------



## Deedles (Aug 28, 2015)

Susie said:


> If you find someone who will sell to you in Houston, please let us know?  I am just a couple of hours from there, and that would save me a bundle.



Me, too, GiGi. I'm just East of Houston about 30 miles. What part of Houston are you in?


----------



## gigisiguenza (Aug 28, 2015)

Deedles I'm in NW, over in the Champions area by Willowbrook Mall. Where are you?


----------



## snappyllama (Aug 28, 2015)

Ack, that was my mall growing up... small world!

As far as shipping charges go, I also try to make it worth my while. FOs are bad - actually most supplies are pretty crazy. I recently bumped an order up from $20 to $90 and the shipping charges went from $18 to $19. I think I've been spoiled by Amazon.


----------



## gigisiguenza (Aug 29, 2015)

snappyllama said:


> Ack, that was my mall growing up... small world!
> 
> As far as shipping charges go, I also try to make it worth my while. FOs are bad - actually most supplies are pretty crazy. I recently bumped an order up from $20 to $90 and the shipping charges went from $18 to $19. I think I've been spoiled by Amazon.



Snappy small world indeed LOL. I'm strongly considering Amazon simply because of the free shipping. I'm still looking for local sources though, I haven't given up yet


----------



## rparrny (Aug 29, 2015)

For those of us that don't sell and use smaller amounts, shipping is always an issue.  I have amazon prime so shipping is free but the EOs are limited and the cost so much higher it usually works out to close to the same.  There are always the companies that give you free shipping on your first order and I always check shopathome.com for coupon codes and rebates.  My favorite of late is wholesalesuppliesplus.com cause they have free shipping with any order over $40 which I find reasonable.


----------



## rparrny (Aug 29, 2015)

cmzaha said:


> WSP adds shipping onto each item so it can be quite expensive on large orders.


Nope WSP is free on orders over $40 and flat rate of $7.95 on orders under that.


----------



## snappyllama (Aug 29, 2015)

I think cmzaha meant that WSP builds the price of shipping into the cost of each item.  When I price compare things like oils or other raw materials, WSP is a bit higher - due to including the price of shipping into each item's sticker price. If I have a big order, it's often less expensive to buy locally or from another supplier.

For EOs and FOs it gets a little murky to figure out since the actual item varies across suppliers. You kinda have to try different ones from different suppliers.  They smell different and have wildly different prices. Adding to the confusion is that some suppliers like WSP sell by volume instead of weight.

Example: Say I wanted at least 2lbs of Black Raspberry Vanilla FO using their least expensive shipping sent to me in Colorado

BB:   ($30.08 * 2) + $10.73 shipping = $70.89
WSP: ($35.95 * 2) + $0.00  shipping = $71.90 note: this is by volume
MO:   ($28.90 for 15.5oz + $28.90 for 15.5oz + $7.00 for 1.8 oz) + $12.54 shipping = $77.34 (but I get 2 extra ounces - by weight)
NG:   ($16.99 * 2) + $9.30  shipping = $43.28
FB:   ($15.75 * 2) + $12.00 shipping = $43.50

Now, NG and FB are a lot less expensive.  Does this mean that the product smells worse than MO or that it behaves differently than WSP? I don't know. I'd have to try it out.   do know that WSP shipping policy isn't saving me any money.

Hope that was clear as mud 

ETA: MO sometimes sells FOs in weird sizes since they are a little heavy.  They can only fit 15.5 oz of that FO into a 1lb (by volume) container.  That really lets me know that buying by volume isn't a great deal. Companies I know sell by weight are MO and Bescented. I think BB also goes by weight.  WSP goes by volume.


----------



## not_ally (Aug 29, 2015)

Not to derail, but WSP's price is *really* high for BRV when you can get really good ones (soapsupplies.net, Peaks are two) for so much less.  Also, ss.net has a 7.95 flat rate shipping charge, I think you would still come out significantly lower (unfortunately I can't state the price on the FO b/c they are OOS on it, but it seems like I remember paying about $20 a lb or so.)


----------



## rparrny (Aug 29, 2015)

snappyllama said:


> I
> 
> Example: Say I wanted at least 2lbs of Black Raspberry Vanilla FO using their least expensive shipping sent to me in Colorado
> 
> ...



Wow, great research, thanks!  What is NG? and FB?  what a difference in price!


----------



## traderbren (Aug 29, 2015)

NG is Nature's Garden. They also sell their FOs by weight not volume. I buy a lot from them because their shipping cost is reasonable to me, plus they ship quickly.


----------



## rparrny (Aug 29, 2015)

not_ally said:


> Not to derail, but WSP's price is *really* high for BRV when you can get really good ones (soapsupplies.net, Peaks are two) for so much less.  Also, ss.net has a 7.95 flat rate shipping charge, I think you would still come out significantly lower (unfortunately I can't state the price on the FO b/c they are OOS on it, but it seems like I remember paying about $20 a lb or so.)


Trying to figure out the bottom line is making my head spin...keep in mind I don't sell so I tend to go for the lower volumes...
And there are SO many companies to choose from...I didn't even know about most of them...


----------



## snappyllama (Aug 29, 2015)

FB = Fragrance Buddy


----------



## rparrny (Aug 29, 2015)

Just went onto ss.net...very disappointing...micas and FO only...no EOs no equipment, no molds....
Next...


----------



## snappyllama (Aug 29, 2015)

rparrny said:


> Trying to figure out the bottom line is making my head spin...keep in mind I don't sell so I tend to go for the lower volumes...
> And there are SO many companies to choose from...I didn't even know about most of them...



I know. I'm just a hobbyist too so I tend to buy in the 2oz to 4oz range. Most of my FOs come from MO, WSP and BB. I could save a lot of money if I went with NG, but I have a low threshold for disappointment. Some of their FOs are really good for the price, but some just smelled...

I could also save a bunch if I bought in larger amounts, but I like to try out new things!

I keep a monthly allowable budget for my hobby - add stuff to a bunch of different suppliers carts and pull the trigger on one of them every other month. 

NG does have a really good deal if you want to try out a lot of different things... Buy 10 or more 1oz samples (most cost around 2.60), get 50 cents off each sample. I tried out *many* scents that way and found a few I loved.

Keep your eye out for sales on the sites. Most of the time, folks here will announce one if they see it. WSP has really good ones periodically.


----------



## not_ally (Aug 29, 2015)

R, I forgot you did mostly EO's, ss.net would not be good there.  You might want to check out Liberty Natural, they have a minimum order (maybe $50?) but I don't remember shipping being too bad, and they have a tremendous range of different EO's, great information (sometimes, sometimes you have a long list of different variations of the same eos from diff. regions and you are on your own), small/sample sizes, and the quality of their oils are pretty good.  

I ordered from them when I was just starting out b/c I wanted tester sizes of lots of different EO's, sometimes the same EO from different regions, you can do that w/them.


----------



## reinbeau (Aug 29, 2015)

I second the vote for Liberty Naturals,  good prices,  reasonable shipping . I have found many of the small suppliers willing to use cheaper but slower shipping methods if you contact them directly and ask. As for Bramble Berry and other 'big' suppliers,  I have no use for companies that make money on shipping.


----------



## Aline (Aug 30, 2015)

Yes, I've really had to do the math living in Hawaii. I mostly get FOs and other heavy ingredients only from companies that will ship flat rate (like Lotion Crafter and Bramble Berry). The exception to this is Sweet Cakes, who have some FO's that I am willing to pay big bucks to ship!


----------



## Jstar (Aug 30, 2015)

I was also going to post about Mike's flat rate shipping..he's fast too {ships same day usually if you get your order in before he leaves the shop..he actually grabbed one of my orders and ran by the PO to ship it}

I also wont deal with companies who make money off of shipping..I know what it costs to ship as I used to do it for a living and some suppliers are just greedy..and I dont care for greedy.

ETA: And some of you peeps are all around me..Im in Conroe  *waves*


----------



## gigisiguenza (Aug 30, 2015)

Jstar said:


> I was also going to post about Mike's flat rate shipping..he's fast too {ships same day usually if you get your order in before he leaves the shop..he actually grabbed one of my orders and ran by the PO to ship it}
> 
> I also wont deal with companies who make money off of shipping..I know what it costs to ship as I used to do it for a living and some suppliers are just greedy..and I dont care for greedy.
> 
> ETA: And some of you peeps are all around me..Im in Conroe  *waves*



Jstar - Conroe? Dang I've got neighbors all over on here LOL


----------



## rparrny (Aug 30, 2015)

Aline said:


> Yes, I've really had to do the math living in Hawaii. I mostly get FOs and other heavy ingredients only from companies that will ship flat rate (like Lotion Crafter and Bramble Berry). The exception to this is Sweet Cakes, who have some FO's that I am willing to pay big bucks to ship!


I was stationed on Oahu in the 80s, my first son was born there, my daughter conceived there...  I know about the shipping nightmare...
Tell me about Sweet Cakes, what oils are they known for?
I started on this site a EO only kinda gal, but I did order a FO for my guy bars and I have to admit...I was wrong, FO now have a place in my craft.


----------



## navigator9 (Aug 30, 2015)

gigisiguenza said:


> Snappy small world indeed LOL. I'm strongly considering Amazon simply because of the free shipping. I'm still looking for local sources though, I haven't given up yet


 
Gigi, make sure you check first. I have Amazon prime and Columbus Foods is still cheaper for me, for 50lb pails of oils, even with the crazy shipping. I'm on the east coast.


----------



## snappyllama (Aug 30, 2015)

If you're looking for oils in smaller amounts, here's what I use.

Amazon: Snappy White Popcorn Oil is just CO. They have an organic version available as well.
Costco: Olive Oil & Avocado Oil
Grocery Store: Lard in the buckets. I like Morell Snow lard, because that's what my family always used for cooking, and I don't get any piggy smell from it.

I'm about to switch to bigger amounts of some of the oils, but I'm not quite there yet.


----------



## gigisiguenza (Aug 30, 2015)

navigator9 said:


> Gigi, make sure you check first. I have Amazon prime and Columbus Foods is still cheaper for me, for 50lb pails of oils, even with the crazy shipping. I'm on the east coast.



Columbus foods? Never heard of them but I'm close enough to east coast that shipping might not be awful.


----------



## KristaMarie (Aug 30, 2015)

Columbus Foods is like the parent company of Soapers Choice. I order a lot of oils from them; their prices are amazing


----------



## kchaystack (Aug 30, 2015)

They are out of Chicago.  Nice mid point for everyone


----------

